# New jig for card scraper sharpening



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

At least it was the first I had seen this. WoodSmith Cabinet Scraper System.

Like any pre-made jig. accessory, or helper there are some who don't need any steeenkin help, and some who really like jigs, and whatnots to help guide them along. On this I'm in the no help needed camp, but Lord knows I like me some jigs. So I'll sit on the fence.

At least this is coming from a company who has a few wood dorks on payroll, so it has likely been looked at for errors, and if they are selling it, it probably has everything right for effectively rolling that edge. I have seen numerous posts of folks struggling with doing.

Just throwing it out there in case you hadn't seen it. Kinda spendy for what it is, and I imagine if someone started knocking them off in wood, they could likely get 25 bux a pop x a lot of sales.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

A very nice jig to be sure. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I don't think the price point is too bad considering you get a file and a card scraper along with the jig. If you look at the scraper as 15 bucks and a file is probably 5 then youre really only paying 35 for the jig. However if you already have a file and a couple card scrapers then its a bit pricey and they should probably just sell the jib separately. Id gladly pay 35 for just the jig.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive got one,i think,havn't used it in years.thanks for reminding me it's a pretty nice jig that makes the sharpening foolproof,just gotta find it now and use it more-lol.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm confused. It looks like it would also do cabinet scrapers? I see another angle that looks like 45 but they don't mention those. Or maybe I am jist seeing it wrong?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Card scraper and cabinet scrapers are same same to me. WoodSmith was calling it a Cabinet Scraper System. I generally call them card scrapers because they look a lot more like a card, than a cabinet. I get less confusion when telling Noobs about them that way. Plus I use them on about any project over flat places not just cabinets. It really can confuse folks, not into the terminology, so I use card to try to make it more understandable. A lot of old hand tool guys tell me I'm realllly wrong though.

Sure isn't the only place terminology can cause problems with understanding, but woodworking is full of them.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Card scraper and cabinet scrapers are same same to me. WoodSmith was calling it a Cabinet Scraper System. I generally call them card scrapers because they look a lot more like a card, than a cabinet. I get less confusion when telling Noobs about them that way. Plus I use them on about any project over flat places not just cabinets. It really can confuse folks, not into the terminology, so I use card to try to make it more understandable. A lot of old hand tool guys tell me I m realllly wrong though.
> 
> Sure isn t the only place terminology can cause problems with understanding, but woodworking is full of them.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I think you misunderstood what i wAs getting at. In the video he shows sharpening a card scraper. But the blade in a cabinet scraper, say an old Stanley 80, you file the edge at a 45 degree bevel before turning the hook. It looks like this jig can do both but the video didn't mention it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't get it.

I clamp the file in the face vice and use the face of the chop as a guide. Exactly the same thing except without the jig.
As for turning the bur, too easy just holding the scraper in one hand and running the burnished down it with the other.

Like I said …. I don't get it.


----------



## Bobthewoodbutcher (May 13, 2015)

I have been using an almost identical jig for years. Got it from Lee Valley. Check their catalog; they still sell them.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Seems like it is missing a step that I've always thought was necessary to get the smoothest surface when used. In fact, I think I first learned it from an article in Woodsmith magazine years ago. After filing the edge to get it square and before rolling the edge, I've always heard that you should use fine Arkansas stone to to get the nice and smooth, much like you do when you flatten the back of a chisel or hand plane.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I had to go look, that jig was introduced (I think) in Oct., 2004…so it isn't all that new. When I saw it I wanted one, but I have been able to get the card scrapers sharpened so far without it.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

You can get just the jig from LV for $20 http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310&p=61448. I have one. Prefer to use a block of wood for card scrapers at 90 deg, and have used it for cabinet scrapers at 45 deg, but prefer sharpening them on stones.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I don't get it.
> 
> I clamp the file in the face vice and use the face of the chop as a guide. Exactly the same thing except without the jig.
> As for turning the bur, too easy just holding the scraper in one hand and running the burnished down it with the other.
> ...


Exactly.

I'm thinking it is for those who don't get how we do it, and find something like this is helpful. Rockler is making a fortune doing that over and over again. Jiga this, jiga that.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I had to go look, that jig was introduced (I think) in Oct., 2004…so it isn t all that new. When I saw it I wanted one, but I have been able to get the card scrapers sharpened so far without it.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


Hi Fred

I didn't see it before so I thought it was something newish. Probably wouldn't have posted it if I knew it was that old.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I had to go look, that jig was introduced (I think) in Oct., 2004…so it isn t all that new. When I saw it I wanted one, but I have been able to get the card scrapers sharpened so far without it.
> 
> - Fred Hargis
> 
> ...


thats ok if someone hadn't ever seen it it's new to them,plus you reminded me i have one-somewhere-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)




----------

